# My labor day Zurprise!



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

OMG how cute!! Congrats


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

AWH!!! He is adorable!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Too cute! How old does a Zebra normallly live?


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

omg, so cute! Congrats and I love the name!


----------



## Ilovedraftandgaitedhorses (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow your lucky to have a zebra thats so cool! adorable zebra foal


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

What a wonderful surprise! He is too cute and mom looks quite pleased with herself. I adore zebras!


----------



## countrycowgirl (Aug 29, 2009)

awww he is so cute!! i want a zebra so bad I have always loved them


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh wow I just realized you are from Cairo. Thats pretty cool as well as having zebras. So do you like breed them or what?


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Awe, how cute!!!!!


----------



## zebraowner (May 17, 2009)

Baby face, trying to nap.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Adorable! Big congrats!


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Awe very cute!!! Great name choice as well :wink:


----------



## mckenna310 (Aug 9, 2009)

omg so adorable! what do you do with the zebras? isnt 30 too old to have a baby or do zebras live longer?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

o my goodness how cute. I wish i could have a zebra, would you mind giving him to me??? lol =)


----------



## briget83 (Sep 16, 2009)

OMG that is jsut the cutest thing ever. and the ame suits him and will serve him well? Can you ride zebras?


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey fellow BYCer!! LOL I recognized the title from BYC.. congrats on the adorable baby!!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

AnnaLover said:


> Hey fellow BYCer!! LOL I recognized the title from BYC.. congrats on the adorable baby!!


BYC? Backyard Chickens?


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> BYC? Backyard Chickens?


Yeah lol...


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

OMG so.............. Cute


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Cute! Ahhhh! Sooooooooo cute!


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

Wait. You kept an old mare with a stallion just _hoping_ she wouldn't get pregnant? Do you realise how much risk that puts her at at that age? Not only that, but you certainly didn't make sure she was getting proper nutrition, since you didn't even know she was freaking pregnant.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Awwwww!!!! What a cutie!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Saw the zurprise post on BYC.
Do you have any new pics of the baby?


----------

